# Detailingworld™ Lite Review - Autobrite Gloss Spray Wax



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

Introduction



The description from Autobrite is as follows:

"Liquid Gloss - Your quick and easy step to a fantastic shine, and superb protection. Suitable for all painted surfaces, including alloy wheels and trim. With a delicious liquorice scent, it is an absolute pleasure to use. Containing carnauba wax, and having the ability to be layered, you can build a glossy protective layer that is as tough as it is easy to use."

Features & Benefits:

- Quick to apply
- Nice liquorice scent
- Can be layered for increased gloss & durability
- Easy to use

Directions to use:

"Spray the wax lightly onto your panel. Use a plush microfibre cloth to evenly spread the product and then allow to haze over for a few minutes. Buff using a clean, plush microfibre cloth (turning often) to a glorious shine!"

The Method

The Liquid Gloss was sprayed directly onto the roof of my Abarth & spread over using a MF applicator, which I think is a better method of applying compared to using a cloth.



This was repeated on the bonnet but instead of spraying directly onto the panel, this time it was applied to the applicator and spread. It seems to spread easier this way which allows for a more thin & even coat.



Several minutes were allowed to pass before I visibly inspected if it was ready to be removed. A swipe test required significant pressure to leave a clean swipe which set alarm bells off in my head.



Buffing was a bit of a nightmare. It required a lot of elbow grease & more pressure than I would like to remove this from the roof. The bonnet was the same story, leaving me unimpressed by the product.

The finish & subsequent beading from the Liquid Gloss was pretty impressive though, with a deep gloss shine added to the panels.





Beads were pretty tight & uniform which was impressive for a spray product.





Conclusion:

Liquid Gloss from Autodirect smells good but that is the only positive during the application stage. This isn't a nice product to use at all. It was more difficult to remove than any paste wax I have in my arsenal, the cloth just seems to stick terribly to it as you try to buff the panel. With speed & ease of use its supposed key selling point, it fails hugely in this department & I simply could not recommend this to anyone due to this.

It does leave a very nice finish with good beading but so do many other spray waxes/quick detailers with much less fuss to & easy removal.

Price:

With a price tag of £14 also accompanying this spray wax from Autobrite, I think it is a product worth avoiding sadly. If you do wish to try it though, it can be purchased from http://www.autobritedirect.co.uk/index.php/liquid-gloss-500ml-gloss-spray-wax.html.


_DW has followed the Manufacturer's Instructions and accepts no responsibility to any circumstances arising from any member using these products or following this test._


----------

